# 8th Annual SMF NC Gathering, May 17, 18 and 19th 2019



## alelover

We'll be firing up the smokers, grills and the wood pile for another great weekend in the Carolinas. The last 7 have been really spectacular. So save that weekend for some good BBQ, good beer and good times.

Check out the past 7 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

5th Annual NC Gathering

6th Annual NC Gathering

7th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at our "Lake View Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord. Near the Cabarrus Arena.

Map to the gathering



​
Going to maybe have some demonstrations of who knows what again, it will be fun and educational. We have a big backyard so bring your tents and small campers. Sorry no RV hookups. This is a family friendly event and we encourage folks to bring the kids along. They always have fun. There are also some hotels in the area if you need one.

Hotels in the Area

For those who have not attended a SMF gathering before it will be a weekend of relaxing, eating, and fellowship. It is a chance to meet some of the great SMF'ers you interact with on the forums everyday. You won't find a nicer group of people or better food. Last years gathering was a great success and we hope for an even better turnout this year. We plan on some surprise giveaways too. So please make time for a great weekend you will remember for years to come.


----------



## flatbroke

Sounds like a great time


----------



## boykjo

I'm ready for another NC gathering. hopefully we'll see Joel again.......


----------



## alelover

Time to keep an eye on those meat sales.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Scott did you get my PM all things good we will be there. Motel reservations are made. What do you need us to bring?

Warren


----------



## alelover

I got it Warren. Don't know off hand what to bring but meat is usually good.


----------



## boykjo

I have butts and ribs. Been saving stash sales


----------



## alelover

I got a couple butts so far


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not a problem will check closer to the time. I know I have a brisket about 15 lb.

Warren


----------



## LanceR

alelover said:


> Time to keep an eye on those meat sales.



I was in the Greensboro Restaurant Depot last week as I was in the area and had about 15 minutes to spare between appointments.  As it turned out it had been a year and a half since I had been in an RD and they purged inactive accounts when they migrated to their new web configuration.  It took me nearly all the 15 minutes to get back into the system so all I had time for was a quick walk (nearly a trot, really) through the cold room.

They have a rack in the meat department of their stores on which you can find stuff approaching it's recommended sell by date etc.  They had a pair of Angus briskets marked down to around $2.25 a pound.  If I wasn't in a rush to get back to home for a business appointment I'd have dug around some and at least brought the briskets home.

That RD is within 5-6 miles of the VA medical clinic in Kernersville, near my welding gas provider etc.  I'll pass the word when I think I'll be back there.  Nancy and I want to make some pastrami and corned beef anyway.  

Scott, if there's anything we can do to help please let me know.  Maybe I should pick up a couple of pounds of beechwood smoked malt, put a light hickory smoke on it and make a batch of Smoked Porter for the gathering.....


----------



## boykjo

Scored 2 Turkey breast. .99 cents/ lb.. on sale at food lion this week


----------



## bmudd14474

@solaryellow


----------



## alelover

Picked up some BOGO pork tenderloins. Vac sealed and in the deep freeze. Pastrami would be awesome Lance.


----------



## LanceR

alelover said:


> Vac sealed and in the deep freeze. Pastrami would be awesome Lance.



OK.  

Just some food for thought......Perhaps we should each commit to no more than one meat item each right now in order to leave some choices and opportunities for others to chip in with.  My past experience has been that if a few folks state early on that they are bringing or making a bunch of things each it really cuts down on the chances for others to fully participate.  We'll have ample time later to fill in the blanks in the menu.

By the way, thank you for hosting this again.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Good idea Lance.

Scott put me down for a brisket.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

Sorry but I tend to disagree. The gathering has always been if you want to smoke something, bring it. There's plenty of room in the smoker. If someone wants to smoke ribs and someone else is bringing ribs to smoke that means we'll have 2 kinds of ribs to eat. If someone wants to help tend the smoker they are more than welcome to. I'll be smoking several different things during the weekend.


----------



## alelover

Typically people like to cook what they are most proud of and want to show it off to the masses. We have always ended up with a wide variety of meats. Never have we had all pork butts. We'll cook anything.


----------



## LanceR

No problem.  I think I'll be headed to the Greensboro Restaurant Depot within the next week or so.  Does anyone they want me to keep an eye out for or to pick up for them?


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey gator would be good and you already have frozen in the lakes.   

Warren


----------



## phatbac

We are going to try to make it this year... I gotta think of what t bring I shoot for lunch Saturday so I will probably bring something either pre-smoked or quick smoked for everyone to eat easily. I will think about it...can't wait for the good times though

Happy Gathering,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## solaryellow

I plan to maybe be there on at least one day or another. That's the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> I plan to maybe be there on at least one day or another. That's the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## LanceR

Well, I got the "test drive" pastrami done.  I'll make at least one more for the gathering as this one won't last long....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pastrami-with-q-vue.239664/


----------



## BGKYSmoker

wish we could make it again, good time.


----------



## LanceR

Hello All

I just realized that I should have done a better job of keeping track of calendar scheduling.  Nancy and I will be in Damascus, VA for the duration of the Appalachian Trail Days weekend (from 16-20 May).

We've had our RV campsite reserved for some time and it wasn't until I was just looking for time slots in May to squeeze in some trail hiking dates that I realized that AT Days was the same weekend as the Carolina SMF gathering.

I'm sorry that we won't be at the gathering.  I suspect that getting some BBQ from one of the vendors at the AT Days is as close as we'll get. ....unless we bring some leftover BBQ to re-heat when we stumble back to camp .

Best wishes and regards to all.  We hope there isn't a conflict next year!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Counting the days. Anything you need me to bring as said I do have a brisket Scott.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Bring what your proud of and want to show off. I just picked up some baby backs for $1.77 a pound at Harris Teeter.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Well that would be my wife.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

We'll throw her on the smoker... have to cook a little longer to break the collagen down........


----------



## Bigun94

i doubt i can make it, but cool to see something happening so close to home.


----------



## HalfSmoked

boykjo said:


> We'll throw her on the smoker... have to cook a little longer to break the collagen down........



Ha I better not pass that along.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

boykjo said:


> We'll throw her on the smoker... have to cook a little longer to break the collagen down........



Dang Joe I'm trying to make points and there you trying to mess it up.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

I'll be making my smoked meat loafs for saturday.....


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks like something I've seen before Joe.

Warren


----------



## forktender

Damn, I wish I lived within driving distance. 
I love seeing people get together around great food, that's what it's all about in my opinion, family, friends and amazing food.
I've read through all of your get together threads throughout the years and each yr I become more jealous. I hope you all have safe travels, great company, and amazing vittles, the amazing food is a given with this crowd. Can you send a doggy box out to CA, please?

Have a blast.
Dan


----------



## phatbac

I will cut some veggies and some meat and bring some bamboo skewers and everyone can make your Kebabs and we can grill up some kebabs for lunch, have fun with it. 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nice idea Aaron

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Scott how many people do you usually have making a surprise for you all and need to know how much to make. Also will there be a weber there to do some small things like moink balls?

Warren


----------



## alelover

I have a gas grill and there will be 4 smokers. We get about 40-50 or so going through on Saturday.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok thanks Scott. Coming fast now.


----------



## BigTurtle

Watching intently.


----------



## alelover

Nice rig. You gonna bring it?


----------



## BigTurtle

There are a lot of mitigating circumstances right now that leave the future clouded in mystery. Only family member besides myself is Mom in Kentucky and her health has been causing me to travel there a lot. I was supposed to attend a Dutch oven cook off with Yetavon a few weeks back and had to rush to Kentucky. Same two weekends ago. If there isn't any catastrophe I may just show up. I can get a hotel at any time. I'm in Hendersonville so you're within easy range. Just bought a bunch of pecan and hickory for the gal so I'm set to smoke. This is why I'm watching intently. I don't want to ad onto a crowded field but I make brisket that Texans love.  I like ribs and chicken for the cost. I have enough capacity to smoke one piece of about every critter in North America. I will say that I plan to attend and yes bring the "unit" . My local custom meats shop says they will make sausage rope style for me to hang and smoke. Not sure what else might follow.


----------



## Inscrutable

New here, and hope to attend. Supposed to be RV’ing in SC with family the previous weekend, so may be one or the other. Will see as we get closer.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Man hoping we can still make it would be a big disappointment not to. But we have a daughter in the hospital not sure what's wrong at this time. Or I should say what's causing her problem. She has 2 daughters who can't take care of themselves and a 4 year old granddaughter who live with her. They are now all at our house. Hoping to get things worked out so we can still come. It's still 3 weeks away.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Hope it all works out.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hoping so Scott.

Checked the freezer this morn for something else and the brisket I'm going to bring is 19 lbs.

Warren


----------



## BigTurtle

Novice question and forgive me for asking. How many pounds of meat should an attendee/participant plan on bringing ?


----------



## alelover

Good question. As much as you want that you can get cooked in the amount of time you will be there I guess.


----------



## BigTurtle

I reckon I should have asked how many folks on average attend ? Do they all try everything ?


----------



## alelover

Most people try everything pretty much. Usually have 40-50 go through during the weekend.


----------



## BigTurtle

alelover said:


> Most people try everything pretty much. Usually have 40-50 go through during the weekend.


Thanks. Great baseline info. Very much appreciated.


----------



## solaryellow

I plan to be there on Saturday for certain and will be dragging my good friend Gary along.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Not going to make it again this year


----------



## smokinbill1638

I have been trying to get there for the past 2 years.  Praying to be able to get there for Saturday.


----------



## gixxerfrk

How did I not know this has been going on in my backyard the last 7 years? Might have to bring one or both of my rigs out if I can.


----------



## BigTurtle

gixxerfrk said:


> How did I not know this has been going on in my backyard the last 7 years? Might have to bring one or both of my rigs out if I can.


That would be nice.


----------



## alelover

> How did I not know this has been going on in my backyard the last 7 years? Might have to bring one or both of my rigs out if I can.



Where's your backyard?


----------



## gixxerfrk

I am currently over near the Pavillion near University and Concord Mills but was in Concord for almost 9 years and looking to move into the Kannapolis area in the near future.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sad new Scott keep your fingers crossed looks like we will make it. Sorry.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Will or won't. I'm confused.


----------



## boykjo

Im ready for some bbq....   getting close... I've gotten the brewin itch and was hoping to have some Kraft beer made for the gathering but haven't got all my ducks in a row yet. Brew bag took longer than expected.  Depends on delivery. Shipped out today. Hope I can have something ready.


----------



## solaryellow

I will definitely be there on Saturday and will have my buddy Gary in tow. Maya and Amanda may be with us as well.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yea we will be there.

Warren


----------



## BigTurtle

Got my hands on six young hens for roasting at Ingles today. Priced to move so I did, into my freezer for this soiree'. They are the non GMO free of everything type. Considering spatchcock style. I was in Charlotte last night on emergency electrical calls and again today. Lot of drive time from up here in Asheville. Why y'all would love around such a place as Charlotte is beyond me. I lived and Raleigh. Had enough.


----------



## solaryellow

BigTurtle said:


> Why y'all would love around such a place as Charlotte is beyond me. I lived and Raleigh. Had enough.


Because Alelover and his bride are kind enough to plan for and open their home to a bunch of us to come congregate and generate a bunch of responsibility and refuse for them. It also doesn't hurt that they are fairly central to the rest of the state.


----------



## BigTurtle

I understand their generosity. But living in the Charlotte metro area, not the burbs, is not living. It's like surviving in a blender on high speed. I've done it in other major cities and that's why I live on a sedate mountain with bears. Trying to add a few days back to my life. That said, I already have an emergency call to do this Sunday morning in Mooresville. I REALLY am looking forward to this event and meeting you folks. I would host but I would have to shuttle folks and gear up here. I was in no way casting a dim light on our host, just the life style of The City. My wry sense of humor doesn't translate well in text. The smirk and eye roll is necessary to know my intent. Bless you all on this The Lord's day.


----------



## alelover

I am far from city life out here.


----------



## BigTurtle

Good. Smoking should be done in a relaxed state of mind.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I mean 2 doors down is a cemetery sure hope they are quiet neighbors and for sure won't eat or drink much.  

Warren


----------



## BigTurtle

HalfSmoked said:


> I mean 2 doors down is a cemetery sure hope they are quiet neighbors and for sure won't eat or drink much.
> 
> Warren


I saw that too.


----------



## alelover

That would be Cabarrus Memorial Gardens and the residents are very quiet.


----------



## BigTurtle

How are the skeeters this time of year ?


----------



## alelover

Not to bad. We have a few but I think the smoke keeps them away. And we have bats too.


----------



## BigTurtle

Bats are great. Best  control ever. Do you have your wort going ?

I put over 10 pounds of mountain picked blackberries in with the sugar and other wine making ingredients in with 4 gallons of water. Wine is slower but it should yield a about 3 gallons finished but months from now. Blackberries were from last year.

I was on call this weekend so I didn't smoke anything. I did make fried crawfish Po Boys.


----------



## alelover

I don't have anything brewing. Too busy with other stuff.


----------



## HalfSmoked

BigTurtle said:


> Bats are great. Best  control ever. Do you have your wort going ?
> 
> I put over 10 pounds of mountain picked blackberries in with the sugar and other wine making ingredients in with 4 gallons of water. Wine is slower but it should yield a about 3 gallons finished but months from now. Blackberries were from last year.
> 
> I was on call this weekend so I didn't smoke anything. I did make fried crawfish Po Boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 394449



That'll work hell yell.

Warren


----------



## BigTurtle

alelover said:


> I don't have anything brewing. Too busy with other stuff.


Life gets in the way more often than not. Work too. Almost glad that I'll be 63 this fall. I want to retire to rub my meat.

I'm a little nervous about coming too this gathering even though I've been smoking and rubbing meats for years. Not sure what I want to do. It will be different.


----------



## phatbac

We are still planning to come. i have some tender beef (sirloin) and will have some pork (CSR's cut up) and chicken and cut up fruit and veggies (onions, mushrooms, tomatoes, pineapple, etc.) and bamboo skewers for grilled kebabs. i will have a variety of seasonings and sauces. My wife wants to make homemade lemonade: regular, strawberry and raspberry varieties too. so we should have a few gallons in total. we are looking forward to it!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

Sounds great Aaron.


----------



## phatbac

Oh btw we plan the kebabs to be for Saturday lunch so people don't have to worry about having their smoked goodies done by lunch time and we all have good vittles to munch on throughout the day. If your grill is good to go i will then we can just use it for the kebabs but if you want i can bring mine...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> I don't have anything brewing. Too busy with other stuff.



I'm hoping to have something. If not I'm getting some local kraft.



BigTurtle said:


> Life gets in the way more often than not. Work too. Almost glad that I'll be 63 this fall. I want to retire to rub my meat.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about coming too this gathering even though I've been smoking and rubbing meats for years. Not sure what I want to do. It will be different.


Your not alone. I was nervous when I went to Jerry's in Florida nflg.  Were all about fellowship in smoking meat. Good people getting together for a weekend sharing good food and good conversation. No worries about confrontations. They will be escorted to the road pronto. 
Hope you can make it... it's a great time


----------



## BigTurtle

Thanks. I'm not confrontational. I lurk and listen instead.


----------



## phatbac

Can't wait...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## BigTurtle

Shheewwww, having a bout with kidney stones yesterday, last night and today. Ouch.


----------



## alelover

Have a beer. Hope you feel better.


----------



## BigTurtle

What day are most of you smokers rolling in ?


----------



## BigTurtle

boykjo said:


> I'm hoping to have something. If not I'm getting some local kraft.
> 
> 
> Your not alone. I was nervous when I went to Jerry's in Florida nflg.  Were all about fellowship in smoking meat. Good people getting together for a weekend sharing good food and good conversation. No worries about confrontations. They will be escorted to the road pronto.
> Hope you can make it... it's a great time


----------



## BigTurtle

I raccoon that I'll be there provided I don't get thrown off the site first.


----------



## HalfSmoked

We will be leaving on Thursday morn. Need anything to bring with us besides the brisket?
We have something to have for lunch Friday and Saturday until its gone.

Warren


----------



## alelover

That should be good. I have 4 butts and 3 racks of BBS. And other meats.


----------



## alelover

For those that are google lmpaired my address is 4190 highway 73 east, Concord, NC. As always, 2 houses past the cemetery.


----------



## BigTurtle

alelover said:


> For those that are google lmpaired my address is 4190 highway 73 east, Concord, NC. As always, 2 houses past the cemetery.


That would be me


----------



## BigTurtle

alelover said:


> That should be good. I have 4 butts and 3 racks of BBS. And other meats.


Now I don't know what to bring. I don't wish to be duplicitous. I'll just make something up.


----------



## boykjo

Ill be rolling in friday between 10 and 11. The mrs dont like to get up early.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Will be there waiting.
Should be in the area around 4 Thursday afternoon. Scott anything I can help you with in set up or what ever.

Warren


----------



## alelover

We can't really setup anything until Joe get there with the smoker. I will be running errands most of the day Thursday.


----------



## alelover

We could use wings and maybe a turkey breast.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have a turkey breast will bring it along.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

I have 2 turkey breast, ribs, some butts. only going to bring 2 butts. I'll get started on the potato salad
tomorrow.


alelover said:


> We can't really setup anything until Joe get there with the smoker. I will be running errands most of the day Thursday.



Oh Sure.... Blame everything on me....lol


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's 3 turkey breast that enough?

Warren


----------



## smokinbill1638

once again, I will not make it this year.  Maybe one year it'll work out.  Everyone have fun, looks like will have great weather!  Was so looking forward to meeting and learning.


----------



## alelover

HalfSmoked said:


> That's 3 turkey breast that enough?
> 
> Warren



Oh yeah


----------



## alelover

Sorry you'll miss it Bill. Maybe next year.


----------



## boykjo

I see food lion has chicken wings on sale for 1.99 I'll get some when I get there


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm jealous ... sure wish we were coming... we'll see what happens next year... Y'all have a great time and we will be waiting on pics ... 

Al..  I do believe it's all Joe's fault ... LOL


----------



## gixxerfrk

Unfortunately I will have to miss as well. Wife has to work all day which leaves me the kids and got some other things that need doing and can’t wait.


----------



## phatbac

Bought the last of the Saturday lunch fixins today. wife is making strawberry lemonade and cherry limeade.
See everyone Saturday before lunch!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Be leaving in about an hour. See you all tomorrow or Saturday.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

Potato salad is done. See y'all tomorrow morning.  Should be there between 10-11.


----------



## alelover

Just picked up a tri tip


----------



## solaryellow

I am not going to be able to make it down this weekend. Can't wait to see pics of the good time I am going to miss out on.


----------



## BigTurtle

As they say in the old town town newspapers, A good time was had by all. Great folks, good times. Thanks to our hosts.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great big thank you goes out to our host Scott and Cricket top of the line host. Great meeting some new to me members from the forum. More to follow I have lots of photos.

Warren


----------



## phatbac

I have to echo Warren, as always Scott and Cricket were great hosts and thank them for that. the gathering went well and we (my wife and I) enjoyed ourselves well. I have a few photos to share of the gathering too!











A big big thanks to Boykjo and Bigturtle for bringing their smokers! they were putting out good food!












Grilled Kebabs for Saturday's lunch!

Happy Smoking (at the gathering),
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here are a few pictures I was able to get

Joe's smoker







Glenn firing her up









Nice unit







Conference







What's that over there







Host grilling some sausage for lunch







Some yard bird wings







Some of Joe's snacking sausage







Some ribs wrapped







Some butts anyone 








More to come don't want to make post to long

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here's more

A little hanging going on







Ribs and butts looking good







Joe working some of his magic







 Glenn's got something going on







Scott getting more butts ready







Mac and cheese with bacon bits and some other things added







Butts ready for the smoke







The hanging is done bourbon brats







Aaron cooking the bob's







Bob's for lunch






More to come
Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Man looks like a great time.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here's more

Peachey bake beans that's right peaches in the beans







Glenn mixing up some Mexican corn







The critics 







Some beef ribs







Tri Tip







Slicing the TT







Bison roast







Meat loaf and the beans in the smoker some turkeys too







Still more to come.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hope I'm not boring you with all the photos but we had a great time.

That's right we even had a brisket







When your at a SMF Gathering you smoke everything.

Yes including the booze








Notice the smoke in the bottle







Yes the bourbon picked up a smoke flavor.







With that I can say I think I have now seen everything. Hope you enjoy the photos as much as I did the gathering.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07

Warren...  EXCELLENT JOB with the photos...  come to the S. Fl. Gathering and be the official photographer...  We'll feed ya well ... LOL...  That's some awesome looking food..  and plenty of it ...  Glad everybody had a good time and can't wait for S Fl.

 Which one is next ?   Michigan or Pa. ??


----------



## flatbroke

HalfSmoked said:


> Hope I'm not boring you with all the photos but we had a great time.
> 
> That's right we even had a brisket
> 
> View attachment 396007
> 
> 
> When your at a SMF Gathering you smoke everything.
> 
> Yes including the booze
> 
> 
> View attachment 396008
> 
> 
> Notice the smoke in the bottle
> 
> View attachment 396009
> 
> 
> Yes the bourbon picked up a smoke flavor.
> 
> View attachment 396010
> 
> 
> With that I can say I think I have now seen everything. Hope you enjoy the photos as much as I did the gathering.
> 
> Warren


 Refer whiskey, need to try it. bet there wasn't much left overs after you guys toked on that bad boy


----------



## pc farmer

Yes great job Warren on the pics.   Everything looks awesome.   Now I have something to work toward to make the pa one better.


----------



## HalfSmoked

JckDanls 07 said:


> Warren...  EXCELLENT JOB with the photos...  come to the S. Fl. Gathering and be the official photographer...  We'll feed ya well ... LOL...  That's some awesome looking food..  and plenty of it ...  Glad everybody had a good time and can't wait for S Fl.
> 
> Which one is next ?   Michigan or Pa. ??




Not sure but Pa is Sept. 26=28

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang forgot to show the Maryland vegetable crab soup

Warren


----------



## Bigun94

looks like a great time.  hate i missed it


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bigturtle Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Here's more
> 
> A little hanging going on
> 
> View attachment 395986
> 
> 
> Ribs and butts looking good
> 
> View attachment 395983
> 
> 
> Joe working some of his magic
> 
> View attachment 395988
> 
> 
> Glenn's got something going on
> 
> View attachment 395989
> 
> 
> Scott getting more butts ready
> 
> View attachment 395990
> 
> 
> Mac and cheese with bacon bits and some other things added
> 
> View attachment 395991
> 
> 
> Butts ready for the smoke
> 
> View attachment 395992
> 
> 
> The hanging is done bourbon brats
> 
> View attachment 395993
> 
> 
> Aaron cooking the bob's
> 
> View attachment 395996
> 
> 
> Bob's for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come
> Warren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 395995



Bigturtle Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## wingrider

HalfSmoked said:


> Here's more
> 
> Peachey bake beans that's right peaches in the beans
> 
> View attachment 395998
> 
> 
> Warren



Daughter and I had to head back to Raleigh before anybody even had a chance to try these beans. Just wondered what people thought of them. We love them, but they're a bit different. Just wondered if anyone got around to trying them, and what you thought? Don't want to be bringing them again if a more traditional baked bean side would be preferred.


----------



## BigTurtle

wingrider said:


> Daughter and I had to head back to Raleigh before anybody even had a chance to try these beans. Just wondered what people thought of them. We love them, but they're a bit different. Just wondered if anyone got around to trying them, and what you thought? Don't want to be bringing them again if a more traditional baked bean side would be preferred.


They were good. I enjoyed the difference.


----------



## BigTurtle

HalfSmoked said:


> Bigturtle Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren


Great pics Warren. I appreciate everyone over looking my lack of interpersonal skills. Great food was really the reward for attending.


----------



## BigTurtle

It was like a family gathering honestly. Thanks to you all. Pray for our soldiers past and present and smoke something Memorial Day.


----------



## smokin peachey

Thanks for all those pics Warren. Looks like some good eating.

Wow peaches in beans what an idea. How were they?


----------



## kelbro

I had planned to make this one. Work scheduled an Asia trip during that weekend. Got delayed at the last minute and by then I had completely forgotten that this was going on. Maybe next year!


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Bigturtle Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren



Flatbroke Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Peachey Thanks for all the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks for all those pics Warren. Looks like some good eating.
> 
> Wow peaches in beans what an idea. How were they?



They were good if I could get my pineapple seeds we could try that too.

Warren


----------



## alelover

It was a great event. A lot of work but well worth it. I'd like to thank Tulsa Jeff for his generous and delicious donation as well as Lisa from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for supporting us once again.






 The setup. Boykjo on the right. Big Turtle on the left.
	

		
			
		

		
	
























Homemade Italian sausage and chicken breast on the grill for lunch.












 Baby backs.  
















 Some of Half Smoked Maryland Crab Veggie Soup. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Getting ready to grill some kebobs.
	

		
			
		

		
	












 Kabob Ingredients.
	

		
			
		

		
	






























 Pile O' Pecan
	

		
			
		

		
	













 A Happy Smoker
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Beef Ribs.
	

		
			
		

		
	



















 ABTs
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Tri-Tip
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Smoke Bourbon Bratwurst Big Turtle made. They were quite delish. Nice smoke ring.












 Fruit salad. Gotta have something to wash down all that meat.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Many flavors available.












 Chicken and some Mexican corn.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Meatloaves, Beans and a butt.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Watermelon time with Tabitha.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 My girl the mixologist. Couldn't find any little umbrellas.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Rum and fruit. A wonderful combo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Tri-Tip taken out at 135°.
	

		
			
		

		
	













 This was awesome. Loved us some Tri-Tip.
	

		
			
		

		
	













 Nice looking meat.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Spare ribs. STL style.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 You can see they were enjoyed.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Smoking some moonshine.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 And then we smoked some bourbon.
	

		
			
		

		
	







 Then we lit the Christmas tree on fire.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hope you enjoyed our little adventure.


----------



## BigTurtle

Those are great Scott. I borrowed a couple. Thanks to you and Cricket for the chalk and other yard games for the kids enjoyment.


----------



## boykjo

We ate a lot earlier this year cause there was so much great food. The brisket didn't get eaten cause everyone was full. Took some home and have to say the brisket was awesome. A family member said it was the best brisket the ever had. I'm still eating Warren's crab soup. I was fortunate enough to get most of it. Warren... great stuff again. Big turtle. Thanks for bringing the smoker. I see why you cater ..... you make great bbq. Beef ribs were great. Hope u make it next year. Always nice for someone to bring something to the table that's new....


----------



## BigTurtle

boykjo said:


> We ate a lot earlier this year cause there was so much great food. The brisket didn't get eaten cause everyone was full. Took some home and have to say the brisket was awesome. A family member said it was the best brisket the ever had. I'm still eating Warren's crab soup. I was fortunate enough to get most of it. Warren... great stuff again. Big turtle. Thanks for bringing the smoker. I see why you cater ..... you make great bbq. Beef ribs were great. Hope u make it next year. Always nice for someone to bring something to the table that's new....


Meeting you was indeed my pleasure. Our early morning conversations over smoke while the rest of the world was asleep were very enjoyable. I watched and learned from you so it was a very fulfilling weekend. Thanks for the great food you made.


----------



## LanceR

I'm glad that you had a good time.  And it seems that the weather was nice, too.  

We had a great time at Appalachian Trail Days in Damascus, VA and enjoyed some time on the trails there.  But I thought of you all often, including on a few steep mountainsides when I thought "Ya know, you could have gone to Alelovers and be eating BBQ washed it down with a cold beer right now."

BTW, the Food Lions in the area have back ribs for $1.99 this week.  They're pretty meaty.  We threw a couple racks of the in the Cookshack while camping next to Nancy's brother and his wife a few weeks ago a I'll be buying more while they are cheap.


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> They were good if I could get my pineapple seeds we could try that too.
> 
> Warren



Peachey thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## alelover

The New 9th Annual SMF NC Gathering, September 17, 18 and 19th 2021
					

Due to Covid we had to postponed the original 9th Annual Gathering but we are back. The date is set. Mark your calendars. September 17, 18 and 19th 2021. We request that all participants in this great event will be vaccinated by then.  Check out the past 8 gatherings here.  1st Annual NC...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

